

Coding On The Web - bradwayne

Hello everyone,
I work as a consultant in Savings Investments.
I have a high school math education and a Degree in the Humanities.
I am quite comfortable with HTML,CSS(which I use for SEO at work) as well as Dreamweaver.
Ideally I would like to gradually move my career towards web development.
I've been told to get into Javascript.
Silly question(one of those with many possible answers),but are there any other key coding skills or languages one should be familiar with,to get started at entry level in the web development industry?
Many thanks to Paul Graham and his team for maintaining my favourite site on the Net and to  anyone with a good tip,
Regards,
Brad.
======
jwdunne
There's loads of languages to choose from. Python, PHP, Perl, Ruby, etc.
Typically, any language can be used if your server has CGI support, which
extremely common, or if it has a module for your desired language.

Hell, from reading his essays, Paul Graham says you can use anything you want,
like he and the Viaweb team used Lisp, providing you run your own server.

